# RAM sur PowerBook Pismo



## Dimitri11 (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai enfin trouvé les caractéristiques détaillées du PowerBook G3 Pismo que je vais recevoir à la fin de l'année...soit disant ne fonctionne-t-il plus super bien...moi je dis qu'il est simplement un peu vieux, et qu'il va falloir le dépoussiérer, le vider, le "tuner"!!

j'ai lu qu'il supporte jusqu'à 512 Mo de RAM..mais est-il compatible avec les barettes de RAM d'origine du MacBook 1.83Ghz sorti en été 2006??

merci d'avance!

edit: ah, et j'ai oublié: d'origine, il y a un disque dur 10Go...je peux mettre combien au maximum?? Il va supporter un disque dur récent 80Go ou plus?? merci


----------



## jerG (17 Décembre 2007)

En ce qui concerne la RAm du Powerbook il ne me semble pas que les 2 types de RAM (Macbook, SODIMM PC 5300 667 MHz soit compatible avec la RAM originelle de ton Powerbook Pismo SODIMM PC133 source macway : (Pismo) http://www.macway.com/fr/product/39...k-g3-pb-g4-ti-titaniumimac-g4-lcd-700800.html norme SDRAM et  (Macbook) http://www.macway.com/fr/product/48...ddr2-667-garantie-10-ans-mac-intel-et-pc.html en norme DDR2.
La connectique entre les 2 barettes est différente par contre il semble pouvoir supporter plus de 512 Mo (1 Go suivant ce site (en anglais) : http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powerbook_g3/stats/powerbook_g3_400_fw.html ).
Pour le disque dur, certains Pismo étais livré avec un DD de 30 Go. Je suppose que jusqu'à 60 ou 80 Go il n'y a pas de problème de reconnaissance...

J'espère avoir pu répondre à tes questions, en partie du moins.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2007)

Pour être précis, le Pismo use normalement de SDRam PC100 en barrette SODIMM. Toutefois, son bus système à 100 Mhz lui permet de supporter de la PC133, ce qui permet de monter sa mémoire à 1 Go (les plus grosses barrettes de PC100 sont de 256 Mo, mais la PC133 existe en 512 Mo). Par contre, toute autre barrette SODIMM est à proscrire (et de toute façon ne monterait pas, exception faite de barrettes de PC66, mais là, pour en trouver ... Donc, peu de danger).

Pour le disque dur, son contrôleur ATA ne permet de gérer au maximum que 128 Go, mais un disque de "160 Go" peut faire l'affaire, vu que pour les marchands, 160 Go, c'est 160 000 000 000 octets, ce qui ne fait que 149 Go, un tel disque étant reconnu pour 128 "vrais" Go, ça ne fait qu'une vingtaine de Go de gaspillés, mais par contre, un disque de 120 Go faisant en fait 110 ou 111 Go réels, ça vaut le coup. (d'ailleurs, le 128 Go de mon PM G4 est en fait un 160 Go, et ça fonctionne très bien depuis près d'un an comme ça). Attention toutefois au fait qu'un "gros" disque va pomper plus, et sans doute diminuer l'autonomie sur batterie.

Point de vue système, sur une telle machine, surtout si c'est un 400 Mhz, Tiger devrait tourner, mais serait sans doute un peu "poussif", par contre, Panther, ça doit être nickel.


----------



## Dimitri11 (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci à vous deux pour vos superbes réponses..

en fait je pense acquérir 2 barettes de 256Mo en PC100..je pense que pousser à 1Go, ce sera pas utile pour l'usage que je vais en faire..

en revanche, le disque dur je me demande..vu que j'ai déjà mon MacBook avec 80Go, un Lacie 320Go, et peut-être bientôt un HD Externe 1 Tera, pour être sûr d'être tranquille un moment, je pense me limiter à 30Go de disque dur (Si ça se trouve encore...sinon ça va être du 80Go je pense), pour pas que le HD pompe toute l'énergie non plus....

Côté OS, je sais qu'il tourne actuellement sur 10.3.9...mais il rame déjà(maintenant, si c'est l'âge, la poussière, la RAM..je sais pas)....et j'hésite presque à revenir sur Mac OS 9
....au cas où, est-il possible de se procurer Mac OS 9 gratuitement ou pas trop cher?? Quelqu'un est au courant de ça?? 

à part tout ça, un bon coup de dépoussiérage, un coup de soufflet dans les ventilos..je ne vois pas quoi renouveler d'autre pour le "tuner"...des autres idées??

d'avance merci à tous!


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour vos superbes réponses..
> 
> en fait je pense acquérir 2 barettes de 256Mo en PC100..je pense que pousser à 1Go, ce sera pas utile pour l'usage que je vais en faire..
> 
> ...




Non, s'il rame sous OS X 10.3.9, c'est un problème de maintenance système ... ou de comparaison. Pour te donner une idée, j'ai son "grand père" (deux générations avant), un WallStreet à 266 Mhz, sous Os X 10.3.9, c'est vrai que lorsque je viens de travailler deux heures sur mon iBook G4 1,2 Ghz, je trouve qu'il rame, mais j'ai la même sensation quand je passe du MacBook Pro de mon fils à mon iBook, donc ...

Sinon, si le disque est d'origine (4200 tr/mn), et qu'il n'a pas eu de maintenance depuis un bail, ça peut alourdir le système, et puis, s'il n'a que 128 Mo de Ram, par exemple, c'est assez rhédibitoire aussi.

Pour l'autonomie, ne te bile quand même pas trop, sur le Wallstreet précité, le passage de 4 Go 4200 trmn à 40 go 5400 tr/mn 8 Mo de cache a peut-être réduit l'autonomie de 10/15 mn sur batterie (déjà fortement usagées, j'en ai deux, une à 60/65% de sa capacité d'origine, et l'autre à moins de 50%), mais par contre, ça l'a bien débridé. En outre, un portable ne travaille pas souvent sur batterie, sauf cas exceptionnels d'utilisation nomade permanente, et si tu veux faire durer une batterie lithium-ion, mieux vaut ne la solliciter que lorsque c'est indispensable, parce que dans la pratique, 400 cycles charge/décharge dans la vie d'une telle batterie est une longévité assez exceptionnelle, la moyenne devant plutôt se situer autour de 240/250.


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2007)

_pour les batteries, je n'ai jamais eu autant d'autonomie qu'avec mon Lombard (sous Jaguar à l'époque) car je ne me servais jamais du lecteur et j'avais donc troqué le lecteur contre une deuxième batterie&#8230; 6H d'autonomie&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2007)

Je fais pareil avec celles de mon WallStreet sous Panther, mais vu leur âge vénérable, je dois me satisfaire des deux heures et demi/trois heures qu'elles me donnent  :rateau:


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Décembre 2007)

Au fait, j'ai quelques souvenirs de mes tous premiers cours d'informatiques à l'école...traitement de texte et tableur en..1999-2000 ainsi que création d'un site web bidon en 2001-2002....

l'école où j'étais avait des Mac (iMac G3 puis...je ne sais plus), et on travaillait sur AppleWorks..Mais l'interface, je ne m'en rappelle pas super bien.

A cette époque, c'était quel OS?


Sur mon Pismo, y aura-t-il une différence de vitesse si je mets du 10.3 ou 10.4 qu'il est censé supporter et du Mac OS 9, qui était installé de base dessus??


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2007)

OS8.5 ou OS9&#8230;

tu verras que sur une machine comme ça, OS9 est beaucoup plus fluide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Sur mon Pismo, y aura-t-il une différence de vitesse si je mets du 10.3 ou 10.4 qu'il est censé supporter et du Mac OS 9, qui était installé de base dessus??



OS 10.3 doit tourner "nickel" sur cette machine à 400 ou 500 Mhz. La 10.4, plus "lourde à tirer", doit y être un peu moins réactive. OS 9.2.2 si tu as moins de 256 Mo de Ram, mais ça va beaucoup te limiter point de vue possibilité



alèm a dit:


> OS8.5 ou OS9&#8230;



Le Pismo, c'est OS 9.0.2 minimum, c'est le WallStreet qui tournait sous OS 8.5 (de fait, 8.0 ou 8.1 mini pour le WallStreet, et 8.5.1 ou 8.6, selon la date de fabrication pour le PDQ)


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2007)

tu lis trop vite, il a parlé d'iMac G3 dans son dernier post !


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> tu lis trop vite, il a parlé d'iMac G3 dans son dernier post !



Ah..j'osais pas jeter la première pière 

Au fait j'ai trouvé un petit utilitaire sympa : MacTracker (http://macfreeware.fr/?section=description&details=37)

Il réponds à pas mal de mes questions là-dessus, même si appremment, le Pismo supporte un peu plus que ce qui est écrit là (notamment, la mémoire PC133 semblerait-il).

Mais bon, pour le prix de ces barettes, je vais me contenter de 512Mo je pense...Parce que pour arriver à 1Go, il me faudra débourser dans les 150...j'ai pas spécialement envie..surtout que je le but avec le Pismo ça va pas être le développement!!  Pour ça, j'ai mon petit MacBook boosté à 2Go!!!!
non mais!


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai édité mon post, pour qu'on comprenne bien à quoi je répond :rateau:

Cela dit, évitez de me jeter des sou*pières* (surtout iDuck), ou même des pi*er*res, ça fait mal !


----------



## magicPDF (20 Décembre 2007)

> OS 10.3 doit tourner "nickel" sur cette machine à 400 ou 500 Mhz


J'ai un Pismo 400 MHz (DD 5400 t/m) avec 384 Mo de RAM qui fonctionne avec OSX.3.9 mais c'est très mou.

Je conserve cette version du système parce qu'il sert de serveur (serveur interne, et surtout serveur iTunes, ce qui oblige à avoir une version de iTunes, et donc du système, compatible avec les autres ordis du réseau) mais si je devais travailler avec j'utiliserais Mac OS 9 (ou Classic) qui est nettement plus réactif, en effet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2007)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> J'ai un Pismo 400 MHz (DD 5400 t/m) avec 384 Mo de RAM qui fonctionne avec OSX.3.9 mais c'est très mou.
> 
> Je conserve cette version du système parce qu'il sert de serveur (serveur interne, et surtout serveur iTunes, ce qui oblige à avoir une version de iTunes, et donc du système, compatible avec les autres ordis du réseau) mais si je devais travailler avec j'utiliserais Mac OS 9 (ou Classic) qui est nettement plus réactif, en effet.



Comme je le disais plus haut, la notion de "mollesse" est relative, et dépend beaucoup de l'utilisation qui est faite de la machine (pour réencoder des Divx, par exemple, oui, c'est très mou, pour taper du texte sous AppleWorks 6, ça reste raisonnablement réactif.

Sinon, on ne se serait pas déjà croisé sur un autre forum (aux abonnés absents depuis quelques mois), nous deux ? En tout cas, bienvenue sur MacGe


----------



## Dimitri11 (21 Décembre 2007)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Je conserve cette version du système parce qu'il sert de serveur (serveur interne, et surtout serveur iTunes, ce qui oblige à avoir une version de iTunes, et donc du système, compatible avec les autres ordis du réseau) mais si je devais travailler avec j'utiliserais Mac OS 9 (ou Classic) qui est nettement plus réactif, en effet.




Ben le voilà mon problème...je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais en faire de cette belle machine...vu que autant pour le boulot que pour le fun, j'utilise mon MacBook...et pas question de faire du développement sur le Pismo...

Par contre c'est vrai que comme centrale musicale, ça peut donner pas mal..Un bon disque dur de remplacement, mes 50Go de musique déversé dessus, et je peux alléger mon MacBook..à voir...

Maintenant, faut voir encore quelle version de Reason je pourrait faire tourner dessus et sous quelles conditions 

Ou est-ce que je peux me procurer Mac OS 9...ça existe encore..?


----------



## magicPDF (23 Décembre 2007)

> Sinon, on ne se serait pas déjà croisé sur un autre forum


En effet, le monde est petit...


----------



## magicPDF (23 Décembre 2007)

> Ou est-ce que je peux me procurer Mac OS 9...ça existe encore..?


>> *eBay*


----------



## claude72 (24 Décembre 2007)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> en fait je pense acquérir 2 barettes de 256Mo en PC100..


Perso, pour avoir 512 Mo de RAM, je choisirais plutôt de prendre une barette de 512 Mo, ce qui te permettrait de garder un slot libre pour accueillir dans un 1er temps une de tes "vieilles" barrettes et avoir un peu plus de RAM, et pouvoir ultérieurement ajouter encore 256 ou 512 si nécessaire.

(à moins de trouver 2 x 256 Mo en occasion : puisqu'il y existe des 512 Mo, il y a certainement des utilisateurs qui ont remplacé leurs 256 Mo par des 512 et qui seraient contents de pouvoir revendre leurs 256 Mo d'occase)


----------



## magicPDF (26 Décembre 2007)

Méfiance : il me semble que l'on ne peut rajouter qu'une seule barette sur le Pismo, l'autre étant soudée...
(A vérifier)


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2007)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Méfiance : il me semble que l'on ne peut rajouter qu'une seule barette sur le Pismo, l'autre étant soudée...
> (A vérifier)


Aucune barrette n'es soudée sur le Pismo, les deux peuvent être changées.

Le vrai problème est de trouver une barrette compatible. Car toutes les PC 100 ou 133 ne peuvent pas obligatoirement s'installer sur le second slot (celui en dessous de la plaque, côté processeur. Le premier slot ne pose aucun problème), problème dû à la taille de la barrette mémoire. Les barrettes courantes sont trop larges (la longueur ne pose pas problème) et touchent alors certains composants (ce qui crée un Kernel Panic au démarrage, et oui, j'ai testé ). Il faut trouver des barrettes dites "taille basse" (plus courtes en largeur que la normale). Pour ma part, j'en cherche encore, mais je crois que Dane Elec en propose...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Aucune barrette n'es soudée sur le Pismo, les deux peuvent être changées.
> 
> Le vrai problème est de trouver une barrette compatible. Car toutes les PC 100 ou 133 ne peuvent pas obligatoirement s'installer sur le second slot (celui en dessous de la plaque, côté processeur. Le premier slot ne pose aucun problème), problème dû à la taille de la barrette mémoire. Les barrettes courantes sont trop larges (la longueur ne pose pas problème) et touchent alors certains composants (ce qui crée un Kernel Panic au démarrage, et oui, j'ai testé ). Il faut trouver des barrettes dites "taille basse" (plus courtes en largeur que la normale). Pour ma part, j'en cherche encore, mais je crois que Dane Elec en propose...



Aujourd'hui, le problème, ç'est plutôt si tu veux trouver des tailles hautes, non ? Parce que moi, je ne trouve que des tailles basses ! (bon, en fait, ça n'est pas vraiment un problème, c'est juste pour dire que les tailles hautes se font plutôt rares, hein ! )


----------



## magicPDF (26 Décembre 2007)

> Car toutes les PC 100 ou 133 ne peuvent pas obligatoirement s'installer sur le second slot, problème dû à la taille de la barrette mémoire.


Oui effectivement, maintenant que tu le dis ça me revient, c'est à cause de ça que j'avais galéré...


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, le problème, ç'est plutôt si tu veux trouver des tailles hautes, non ? Parce que moi, je ne trouve que des tailles basses ! (bon, en fait, ça n'est pas vraiment un problème, c'est juste pour dire que les tailles hautes se font plutôt rares, hein ! )


Ben, je veux bien que tu me passes une adresse où en trouver des tailles basse, car chez MacWay par exemple, ils n'en ont que des hautes donc ininstallables sur le slot 2. Je suis toute ouïe et ça m'arrangerait beaucoup (je cherche une 512 Mo). Merci d'avance 

Pour ceux qui se demanderaient quelle est la différence, voici deux barrettes SO-DIMM PC 133. La différence se remarque au niveau des encoches (creux) qui servent au maintient de la barrette. La barrette est plus ou moins grande à ce niveau :

Taille basse :





Taille haute :


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2007)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ben, je veux bien que tu me passes une adresse où en trouver des tailles basse, car chez MacWay par exemple, ils n'en ont que des hautes donc ininstallables sur le slot 2. Je suis toute ouïe et ça m'arrangerait beaucoup (je cherche une 512 Mo). Merci d'avance
> 
> Pour ceux qui se demanderaient quelle est la différence, voici deux barrettes SO-DIMM PC 133. La différence se remarque au niveau des encoches (creux) qui servent au maintient de la barrette. La barrette est plus ou moins grande à ce niveau :
> 
> ...



Non, là, tu confonds, tes deux barrettes sont des tailles basses. Sur la photo, en haut deux tailles basses, et en dessous une taille haute, comme tu peux voir, la différence est bien plus grande  ! (j'allais dire "y a pas photo, mais si, justement, alors )


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, là, tu confonds, tes deux barrettes sont des tailles basses. Sur la photo, en haut deux tailles basses, et en dessous une taille haute, comme tu peux voir, la différence est bien plus grande  ! (j'allais dire "y a pas photo, mais si, justement, alors )


Merci pour l'info. Alors, c'est un problème de vocabulaire, je n'emploierais plus "taille basse" ou "taille haute" :rateau: 

Le hic, c'est que la différence (certes peu flagrante dans mon cas , 5mm environ) entre mes deux images est suffisamment importante pour rendre impossible l'installation de la barrette du second type sur le slot deux du pismo. Il faut absolument celle du premier type.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2007)

C'est curieux, ton histoire, sur le WallStreet, aucun problème, les deux barrettes du haut sont des 32 Mo qui étaient toutes deux montées d'origine sur le slot inférieur, l'une d'un WallStreet, l'autre d'un "PDQ, et les deux 256Mo de mon PDQ sont de la taille de ta "grande taille basse"


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est curieux, ton histoire, sur le WallStreet, aucun problème, les deux barrettes du haut sont des 32 Mo qui étaient toutes deux montées d'origine sur le slot inférieur, l'une d'un WallStreet, l'autre d'un "PDQ


C'est probablement lié à la position des composants sur le Pismo, qui fait que l'installation d'une barrette plus grande sur ce slot fait que celle-ci touche un élément non présent sur la face du slot 1 (je ne sais pas comment appeler cet élément, sorte de puce) et là impossible de faire tourner le pismo (testé avec plusieurs barrettes trop grandes et de capacité différente fonctionnant sur le premier slot). Seule celle d'origine, plus petite ne crée pas de problème installée sur le slot 2.


----------



## Dimitri11 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous!

Je reviens avec mon Pismo pour vous demander :

Quelle solution pour du wi-fi??

Merci à tous!
Et bonne année


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> Je reviens avec mon Pismo pour vous demander :
> 
> ...



Une carte PCMCIA (ou PCCard, c'est pareil). Par contre, toutes ne vont pas, celle ci fonctionne sur mon WallStreet sous OS X 10.3.9 (mais n'est pas reconnue sous X 10.2.8) :

Linksys WPC545G ver 3.1

Attention, toutefois, si les ver 1.x et 3.x sont reconnues comme des cartes Airport par le Mac, les ver 2.x et 4.x ne le sont pas (chipset différent, non reconnu sur Mac).

Bien sur, il y en a d'autres, ainsi que des clés USB moins couteuses


----------



## guytantakul (5 Janvier 2008)

Ou un bridge wifi-ethernet...


----------



## Dimitri11 (5 Janvier 2008)

...ah,et j'y pense maintenant...je pense que le aiport est uniquement compatible avec Mac OS X...pas question de retourner sur la version 9 et d'avoir du wi-fi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2008)

Si, je pense que le bridge ethernet le permet (Mac OS doit le voir comme de l'ethernet normal).


----------



## guytantakul (5 Janvier 2008)

Oui, c'est ça*.

Edit : mais j'en ai eu plusieurs sous la main.
Il me semble que le linksys était plus ou moins administrable et avait une IP propre, tandis que le netgear, c'était du plug and play*.


----------



## Dimitri11 (7 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, toute autre barrette SODIMM est à proscrire (et de toute façon ne monterait pas, exception faite de barrettes de PC66, mais là, pour en trouver ... Donc, peu de danger).



Ah ben des PC66 j'en ai trouvé..de SDRAM et des SODIMM! dis moi si tu es intéressé, je te donnerai le lien!

Euh, qu'est-ce que ça me change entre du PC66, PC100, PC133, en admettant que tous les trois sont en SDRAM et deux barrettes de 256Mo..Qu'est-ce qui sera le mieux? Pourquoi exactement?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Ah ben des PC66 j'en ai trouvé..de SDRAM et des SODIMM! dis moi si tu es intéressé, je te donnerai le lien!
> 
> Euh, qu'est-ce que ça me change entre du PC66, PC100, PC133, en admettant que tous les trois sont en SDRAM et deux barrettes de 256Mo..Qu'est-ce qui sera le mieux? Pourquoi exactement?
> Merci



PC100 ou PC133 : fonctionneront toutes deux à 100 Mhz, aucune différence (sauf peut-être le prix, la 133, moins rare est éventuellement moins chère), PC66 : fonctionnera pas, énorme différence 

Pour l'adresse, nan, pas besoin, j'ai le max en PC100 dans mon WallStreet (qui, lui, supporte la 66 et la 100, en les faisant fonctionner à 66 Mhz), je pensais que la 66, on ne la trouvais plus que d'occase.


----------



## Dimitri11 (7 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (qui, lui, supporte la 66 et la 100, en les faisant fonctionner à 66 Mhz), je pensais que la 66, on ne la trouvais plus que d'occase.




  :rose:et bien c'est d'occase ce que j'ai trouvé..Mais à moins que le type avait des rasoirs qui vivaient dans sa machine, l'état ne doit pas être trop altéré!
Merci une nouvelle fois pour tes réponses!


edit: Je viens d'en trouver des neuves aussi


----------



## Dimitri11 (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Je relance mon sujet parce que j'ai de nouvelles questions:

-J'ai vu qu'il est possible de passer un processeur G4 sur un Pismo..info ou intox? et si info, où trouver un processeur à l'achat? (macway, pas trouvé..)


-Sur Wiki on dit qu'il est compatible avec AirPort. Mais est-ce que cette carte AirPort là irait sur un Pismo? (http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=27_54_494&products_id=444)

si non, quelle carte AirPort faudrait-il?


Merci d'avance à tous!

Dimitri11


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je relance mon sujet parce que j'ai de nouvelles questions:
> 
> -J'ai vu qu'il est possible de passer un processeur G4 sur un Pismo..info ou intox? et si info, où trouver un processeur à l'achat? (macway, pas trouvé..)



Normal, à un jour près, j'ai raté une des dernieres extensions qu'ils ont vendu il y a deux ans. Ces extensions ne se trouvent plus que d'occase, ou sur quelques sites américains.



Dimitri11 a dit:


> -Sur Wiki on dit qu'il est compatible avec AirPort. Mais est-ce que cette carte AirPort là irait sur un Pismo? (http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=27_54_494&products_id=444)
> 
> si non, quelle carte AirPort faudrait-il?



Non, cette carte est une airport extrème (WiFi 802.11g), le Pismo accepte une Airport "tout court" (WiFi 802.11b). Le connecteur n'est pas le même. Ces cartes ne se trouvent plus que d'occasion, et vu leur rareté, à un prix souvent plus élevé que le neuf (généralement le double du prix neuf d'une carte Airport Extrême  quasiment 4 fois plus rapide)
Toutefois, tu peux avoir le 802.11g sur le Pismo via une carte PCMCIA à base de chipset Broadcom, comme les Linksys WPC54G versions 1.x et 3.x (mais attention, seulement celles là, les 2.x par exemple ont un autre chipset). Perso, j'utilise une version 3.1, qui est reconnue par mon WallStreet comme une carte Airport extrême, à partir de Mac OS X 10.3 minimum, avec les dernières mises à jour "Airport" (celles de juillet 2005 et novembre 2005).


----------



## Dimitri11 (20 Avril 2008)

Ok!

Alors, j'ai démonté un iBook..dual USB (celui qui avait eu un problème de carte mère
--> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/)


j'aimerais savoir s'il y a des pièces de l'iBook que je peux installer sur le Pismo :

processeur (je doute...mais on peut rêver..)?
disque dur (d'origine)?
carte Airport?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Ok!
> 
> Alors, j'ai démonté un iBook..dual USB (celui qui avait eu un problème de carte mère
> --> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/faq/)
> ...



Disque dur et carte airport doivent convenir.


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Disque dur et carte airport doivent convenir.




Carte AirPort installée
Disque Dur de même capacité, donc j'ai même pas essayé.


Demain ou mardi je vais recevoir mes barrettes de RAM à installer.

Juste encore 1-2 questions :

comment faire pour accélérer la machine encore? 
Je pense le laisser sur 10.3.9, car on m'a dit que sous 10.4.X il aurait trop de peine,
Je peux essayer de dépoussiérer les ventilateurs;
d'autres idées? 
J'ai lu que je pourrais le "overclocker"...mais j'ai un peu peur de tout foutre en l'air...:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Carte AirPort installée
> Disque Dur de même capacité, donc j'ai même pas essayé.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, l'overclock d'in portable n'est pas une opération aisée, et même en cas de réalisation parfaite, le succès n'est pas garanti (dertains procs ne supportent pas l'overclocking).

Puis, tu connais le dicton : "Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien" !


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Mai 2008)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ton dicton!! (quoi que..pas dans tous les domaines!)

m'enfin, c'est juste que la machine est pour ma copine qui va s'en servir pour ses études...donc si elle pouvait éviter de devoir attendre 5-7 minutes à chaque fois qu'elle l'allume..ce serait chouette!

En même temps, je me dis, "Pourquoi ne pas le remettre sur OS 9?"
J'entends, à part de la rédaction de texte et du surfing sur internet, elle ne va pas l'utiliser pour grand chose. Ah si, pour son iPod..qui n'est pas compatible avec OS X.3.9....donc pas de changement de ce côté..

Mais la question, est-ce que ça ira plus vite, et est-ce que côté surfing sur internet, OS 9 est aussi très sûr??


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ton dicton!! (quoi que..pas dans tous les domaines!)
> 
> m'enfin, c'est juste que la machine est pour ma copine qui va s'en servir pour ses études...donc si elle pouvait éviter de devoir attendre 5-7 minutes à chaque fois qu'elle l'allume..ce serait chouette!
> 
> ...



Mon WallStreet à 266 Mhz ne met pas plus de deux minutes à démarrer en 10.3.9, alors, un Pismo, même le "petit modèle" à 400 Mhz, ça me surprendrait qu'il soit plus lent !


----------



## Dimitri11 (5 Mai 2008)

Hé bien il l'est, désolé!! ça m'étonnait aussi au début, mais c'est le cas!!

Je verrai une fois que je l'aurai dépoussiérer..peut-être aussi, allégé le HD, mais, c'est pourtant vrai!
Et je sais pas comment y remédier!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Hé bien il l'est, désolé!! ça m'étonnait aussi au début, mais c'est le cas!!
> 
> Je verrai une fois que je l'aurai dépoussiérer..peut-être aussi, allégé le HD, mais, c'est pourtant vrai!
> Et je sais pas comment y remédier!!



Ah, mais attends, si tu attendais d'avoir reçu ta Ram pour juger, parce que là, je ne sais pas ce que tu as, mais deux trois posts plus haut tu disais l'attendre pour aujourd'hui ou demain (mon WallStreet "de course", il a 512 Mo "of course" ) ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Voilà, c'est la caque!!

J'ai installé les barrettes de RAM...1*256Mb, 1*128Mb, la machine démarre plus vite...et soudain, message de redémarrage, écran gris, veuillez redémarrer l'ordinateur en 5 langues...J'ai eu le temps de vérifier s'il prend les barrettes, et effectivement dans "A propos de ce Mac", il m'affiche 384Mb de RAM...et là, après 2-3 démarrage + plantage, c'est plantage pendant le démarrage..

que faire? j'ai mal remis une vis? mal clipsé le processeur? j'ai cassé le beau Pismo? je comprend pas, HELP!! (surtout que c'est pas ma machine!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Réessaie en ôtant une des deux barrettes à chaque fois, la cause la plus probable est une barrette défectueuse (lescauses auxquelles tu as pensé auraient simplement empêché le Pismo de démarrer) !


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Réessaie en ôtant une des deux barrettes à chaque fois, la cause la plus probable est une barrette défectueuse (lescauses auxquelles tu as pensé auraient simplement empêché le Pismo de démarrer) !



J'ai remis les anciennes aux endroits initiaux, et même problème....je vois pas ce que j'ai pu endommager en démontant tout ça..je comprends vraiment pas!!!HELP!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> J'ai remis les anciennes aux endroits initiaux, et même problème....je vois ce que j'ai pu endommager en démontant tout ça..je comprends vraiment pas!!!HELP!!



Tu as bien pris la précaution de te décharger de l'électricité statique en touchant une masse métallique avant de mettre les mains sous le capot ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Oui, et en plus j'ai senti aucune décharge! Mais si...? c'est récupérable???


EDIT : il fonctionne en mode target sur mon MacBook..Il apparaît sur mon bureau, dans utilitaires de disque, je peux accéder à toutes les donnés...

moyen de le réparer comme ça?
merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Oui, et en plus j'ai senti aucune décharge! Mais si...? c'est récupérable???
> 
> 
> EDIT : il fonctionne en mode target sur mon MacBook..Il apparaît sur mon bureau, dans utilitaires de disque, je peux accéder à toutes les donnés...
> ...



Bon, alors, il n'est pas en panne. On revient vers les barrettes mémoire, tu es certain qu'elles sont mises en place comme il faut ? Bien enfoncées dans leurs connecteurs ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, il n'est pas en panne. On revient vers les barrettes mémoire, tu es certain qu'elles sont mises en place comme il faut ? Bien enfoncées dans leurs connecteurs ?



Elles le sont, j'en suis sûr, de 1, parce que j'ai appuyé comme un dingue, et de 2, parce qu'au premier démarrage, dans "A propos de ce Mac" il a affiché les deux barrettes!

Mais admettons qu'il y ait eu un problème électrostatique, y a des solutions??


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Elles le sont, j'en suis sûr, de 1, parce que j'ai appuyé comme un dingue, et de 2, parce qu'au premier démarrage, dans "A propos de ce Mac" il a affiché les deux barrettes!
> 
> Mais admettons qu'il y ait eu un problème électrostatique, y a des solutions??



Un problème "électro-statique", comme tu dis, le Mac ne démarre plus du tout.

Ce qui est surprenant dans ton histoire, c'est que ça provoque un kernel panic, après quelques temps (ce qui a motivé ma suspicion sur les barrettes mémoires), alors que les autres pannes électroniques provoquent généralement l'extinction brutale du Mac.

Je ne sais pas exactement comment est agencé le Pismo, mais j'imagine qu'il ne doit pas être très différent du Wallstreet que j'ai ici. Comme Mackie me le faisait fort justement remarquer il y a quelques mois, ces machines sont les reines du mauvais contact. Je te suggère un démontage/remontage du disque dur dès fois que ...


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Y a du nouveau : 

j'ai voulu sauvé les données en transférant en mode target...Il s'est arrêté à 700Mo de l'arrivée (les 700Mo les plus importants, comme par hasard!!!) et maintenant, quand je le branche, il se monte plus sur mon bureau, mais il apparaît dans Utilitaire de Disques, mais le nom du disque dur "Sans titre" apparaît en grisé (photo jointe)!


----------



## Dimitri11 (11 Mai 2008)

Je demande à l'utilitaire de monter le disque, il me dit que c'est impossible, qu'il faut le réparer, ensuite je veux le réparer et ça me donne ça :


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

Bon, alors deux nouvelles : une bonne et une mauvaise :

La mauvaise : Faudra utiliser un utilitaire plus puissant (genre Techtools Pro ou Drive Genius) pour avoir une chance (sans garantie de réussite, donc) de récupérer tes données.

Tu peux aussi tenter la récupération avec Data Rescue II avant de tenter la réparation.

La bonne : C'était probablement le disque la cause de tes "kernel panic". Normalement un bon reformatage, tu réinstalle et ça repart, à moins que le disque ne soit endommagé physiquement (un test complet juste après le formatage, au moyen d'un des deux utilitaires ci dessus te le dirait). Si tel était le cas, son remplacement s'imposerait.


----------



## Dimitri11 (12 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors deux nouvelles : une bonne et une mauvaise :
> 
> La mauvaise : Faudra utiliser un utilitaire plus puissant (genre Techtools Pro ou Drive Genius) pour avoir une chance (sans garantie de réussite, donc) de récupérer tes données.
> 
> ...



Ok je vais essayer..j'ai toute la semaine 

Donc d'après ton hypothèse, c'est le disque dur. Donc je pourrais essayer de mettre un autre disque dur interne (genre celui précédemment cité, d'un iBook dual USB) pour tester! Je vais faire ça pour tester dès que je rentre chez moi je crois!

Y a un des utilitaires que tu m'as cité qui est gratuit ou c'est tout du payant?

merci mille fois!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Ok je vais essayer..j'ai toute la semaine
> 
> Donc d'après ton hypothèse, c'est le disque dur. Donc je pourrais essayer de mettre un autre disque dur interne (genre celui précédemment cité, d'un iBook dual USB) pour tester! Je vais faire ça pour tester dès que je rentre chez moi je crois!
> 
> ...



Hélas, c'est du "tout payant", je n'en connais pas de gratuits qui fassent mieux qu'Outils disque dur" !


----------



## Dimitri11 (13 Mai 2008)

Voilà: Disque dur interne changé...

J'allume la machine. Ecran tout tout blanc, un peu grisé...et soudain : une image : un dossier avec dedans, en alternance, le logo Finder et un point d'interrogation...

Une idée?

EDIT: Ah, et j'oubliais, le mode Target plus opérationnel du tout, et là, après 5 minutes d'alternance, il s'éteint.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Voilà: Disque dur interne changé...
> 
> J'allume la machine. Ecran tout tout blanc, un peu grisé...et soudain : une image : un dossier avec dedans, en alternance, le logo Finder et un point d'interrogation...
> 
> ...



Ouh là, je suppose, bien entendu que tu as installé un système sur le disque ? Si tu démarre depuis le CD d'install, tu le vois, le disque ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (13 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là, je suppose, bien entendu que tu as installé un système sur le disque ? Si tu démarre depuis le CD d'install, tu le vois, le disque ?




Il y avait effectivement un système installé sur le disque dur..

je n'ai plus de CD..je peux peut-être les retrouver..mais ça va pas être de la tarte!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mai 2008)

Bon, alors, si, depuis un CD système (n'importe lequel, mais 9.0.2 minimum), tu ne vois pas le disque dur, tout n'est pas perdu. 

Ça m'est arrivé avec mon WallStreet (PDQ seconde génération, 266 Mhz 14" matrice active, ATI Rage Pro 4 Mo), je m'était alors dit "c'est le contrôleur IDE qui est mort", comme j'avais une vieille carte mère de WallStreet (première génération, 233 Mhz 12" matrice passive ATI Rage II 2 Mo), j'ai tout démonté, changé la carte mère, et là ça marchait mais seulement sous OS 9, la puce vidéo était trop vieille pour OS X, et pas assez de VRam pour la dalle 14". Par acquis de conscience, je lui remet sa carte mère d'origine, et là, surprise, tout refonctionne.

Ces machines sont vraiment les reines des mauvais contacts :hein:


----------



## Dimitri11 (21 Mai 2008)

Voilà, j'ai Drive Genius...Mais je ne vois pas quelle option utiliser pour sauver le Pismo..Des conseils seraient bienvenus! Merci

Et en attendant, de l'autre côté, on est à la recherche des CD d'installation...


----------

